# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Frank Mcgrath 20 inch forearms!!??

## davidtheman100

Holy shittttttt that's ridiculous

----------


## BG

That's modern day Popeye arms !

----------


## marcus300

amazing

----------


## Back In Black

> Holy shittttttt that's ridiculous


 Where did you meet him to get a photo with him? Love your nail colour btw!

----------


## davidtheman100

> Where did you meet him to get a photo with him? Love your nail colour btw!


lmfao...he took me out to dinner too he's quite the fair lad

----------


## bass

amazing!

----------


## marcus300

I'm going to order some of those

----------


## solit1ea

Marcus- the nail color or the forearms?!? Lol

So- 20" forearms.... that means he's got like, what, 25-27" arms?? Damn!

----------


## marcus300

Both

----------


## TheTaxMan

His thumbs and fingers have to be about 10inch!
Monster

----------


## papathesmurf

His waist is rumored to be sub 30 inches also.

----------


## davidtheman100

> His waist is rumored to be sub 30 inches also.





Sure looks like it.

----------


## papathesmurf

Look at this guys vascularity... insane.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeXrDSkYSsY

----------


## Narkissos

Timeless giant.  :Smilie: 
Sigh.

----------


## kelkel

Killer veins! Bastard.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Killer veins! Bastard.


That's right.  :LOL:

----------


## btpolak

Forearm goals right there...

----------


## Ashop

> Marcus- the nail color or the forearms?!? Lol
> 
> So- 20" forearms.... that means he's got like, what, 25-27" arms?? Damn!


I'd like to see the measuring tape myself. Not saying he doesn't have HUGE forearms but I say prove it  :Smilie: 
Like you mentioned he's comparing himself to a female in the pics.

----------


## ianstevson

unreal.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

How would you even go about that? I'm sure there's more there than farmer's walks and fat grips

----------


## MusclePupNick

That's freakin amazing! I wish my forearms were that thick haha!
I wonder if Frank has a whole routine for forearms or if they just grow like that regularly for him.
I know a guy who doesn't go to gym but has monster calves which looks kind of funny compared to the rest of him.

----------

